# Planet Strike review.



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this on another site and thought it would be cool to post so eveyone could get a peek, enjoy. 


a quick review of Planet Strike 

Initial Observations: This book is similar to Apoc and CoD in that you're playing 40k, but in a bit different way. IMHO, it's much better than CoD, which I enjoyed, as instead of a 'down and dirty fight in Stalingrad' we have the opening sequence of Starship Troopers. (Book, not the sucky movie). It's not a tournament game, not sure how you'd even structure it as such. Like Apoc, things can be a little loose and open to abuse, and you need to work a bit with your opponent or you aren't going to have a game. 

It gives huge amounts of opportunity for making scenery and modeling. And those things affect the game. In normal 40k I can build the coolest looking bunker and building complex, and then we put it on a shelf as it unbalances the game. In PS I'm encouraged to do exactly that. This brings us to the first big change: The defender gets to set up the table anyway he wants, with as many defence lines, fortresses, bastions, towers, and automated guns as he likes. These do not cost him any points at all. Free. Hell, I can final make my dream of a whole table of Gorkifications (or possibly Morkifications) come true. Walmork and Tacogork will be more than sketches on the walls of my cell. 

Is this unbalancing? Not really, as you will see. Like Apocalypse, there are objectives. Every bastion and building is automatically an objective. So while the defender can put out 20 bunkers with some automated heavy bolters in them, the basic rule of "If it has a gun, it should be an objective" means he now has to defend all those points. It's not about killing, it's about holding objectives. Lots of objectives is tough to defend. All models can hold an objective. If both sides have models on the objective, or in base contact, the Attacker counts as holding it. One chaos marine can score a point for the attacking side, even if 30 orks are there as well. This is by far the biggest balance to the advantages the attacker gets. 

Bastions are basically AV14 bunkers, with automated BS2 weapons that fire at the nearest target. Some of the weapons you see in the boxes can be seperate from bunkers, (quad autocannon, defense lascannon) but then they are AV10 field weapons, and can be fired by squads with a model near them. They blow up easier, but are more useful. A longrange lascannon on a bastion isn't as useful if it's hitting a grot on a 5+ vs a tank. 

It's also possible to make and deploy large complexs called 'indomitable fortresses' with several linked bunkers and a large tower. They show the Dark Angels one, and it looks awesome. Needs a bit of orky graphitti, but awesome nonetheless. 

The other balancing act is that the attacker gets a pretty devastating barrage of one large blast per objective. So the defender can go all bunker happy, and then see a few of them cracked open in the opening salvo and a lot of his troops pinned down for the initial assault. 

Attacker comes in fast and hard. All units in reserve, but you get them into the game on a 3+, 2+, and auto. So it's all in by turn 3. All infantry, MC, and jetbikes can deepstrike, and units that have the deepstrike special rule can assault first turn when they drop. Shrike and 40 assault termies anyone? Drop, run, assault! Any units that don't DS, move onto one table edge from the attackers drop zone where his Thunderhawks, landers, rocks, or spores deployed the bulk of his army. 

Defender can have reserves, but they come in from random table edges, from where ever they were stationed. Potentially useless, or potentially nasty, coming in behind the attacker. 

Games are random length of 5-7 turns, so no grabbing objectives right at the end. The attacker isn't going to quite know when he needs to make that final push. Defender can't overcommit either, or he might get wiped out if the game goes longer. 

Strategems. Like CoD and Apoc, you can spice up the games. Strategems are 1 to 4 points, based on how good they are. You get 1 point of strategems per objective. They are split into attacker/defender and have some army specific ones. (Yes, orks can drop rocks in additon to the initial barrage. I also am found of the general one that causes a planetquake. Cracking open the crust of the planet is just cool. ) 

So, basically: 
-I get to build a really cool fort, you have to attack. 
-We both have a lot more options for army building. 
-I have to set up first and get home court advantage, shoot you on the way down with 'interceptor' weapons. 
-You hit me with orbital barrages to soften me up. 
-Both of us have dirty tricks. 
-What we kill don't matter, (unless we tie, then it goes to kill points), just taking objectives. Attacker wins ties. 
-Random game length. 
-Lots of stuff deepstrikes that didn't use to, and deepstrikers assault on the turn they drop. 
-Random defender reserves make for a bit of fun, and let you have things that don't get blowed up all to hell on turn 1. 

Inherent problems? A couple. 
-Cheeseballs that try to make overpowering scenery. "My bastion has 167 lascannons. Die Die DIe" Solution is not playing them. 
-Doesn't say, but I'd assume demons use PS set up. They still deepstrike in (but not having the rule, don't assault). If defending they can set up like everyone else. Demon worlds? Demon infested Imperial fortress? 
-Big One! IG advisors giving you a -3 to reserves. Breaks the game. Attacker won't get much of his troops in until turn 3. I'm just telling my crew it doesn't apply, or maybe that it's not cumulative. 
-Mystics. Heh, so glad I own 6 inquisitorial squads for Apoc. Wonder if it will let my GK's score a win in PS. Possibly broken if taken by IG and not DH. We'll see. 

Overall, it's a good book, has some decent art, and seems well organized. The scenery pieces coming out tie in directly. A lot of leeway is left up to the players, and is open to creative modeling. It gives the players that want a fun game some very good options. I'm giving it a B+ right now. It needed the plastic thunderhawk to get an A.)


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds quite nice, can't wait to read it myself.

Danny


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm looking at 5 raiders full of Wyches assaulting inside the bastion turn 1. That seems....unpleasant.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds good, I can't wait to get my hands on some of those bastions for my DA 4th co.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh hell yes. This sounds awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm kinda ninjaing this from The Dude's post on warseer:

I'll be keeping this post updated, so make sure you check it first before posting any "new" info

For those that don't know, Planetstrike is a rumoured Expansion in the same vein and Cities Of Death that will add extra rules to regular 40K games. It appears it will focus on Attacker/Defender type missions with special rules to suit. This could even go so far as to cover Siege warfare.

General Info:

Planetstrike will be released on July 4 and is 80 pages long. 

Cover can be seen here:

Rules:

Brusilov said the following:


Originally Posted by Brusilov 
Phil gave me a rough outline of how the game plays : equal points for each side, opponents agree on a number of stratagem points (like in Cities of Death or Apocalypse). Defender buys fortifications with these points (as well as a few tricks : like a back exit to your bunker to charge the enemy in the rear). Attacker picks nasty tricks.
Weapons mounted on fortifications can obviously fire upon the enemy (cannot remember if it's only in the first turn, may be so). Defenders appear to get a free round of shooting before the game starts..." 
b4z gleaned the following from the Planetstrike trailer:


Originally Posted by b4z 
Page 8 of the Planetstrike book 

ORGANISING A BATTLE

Setting up a Planetstrike game is different from the standard set-up process, because all games of Planetstrike use some special rules to add to the feeling of a planetary invasion. This section will talk you through the Planetstrike launch procedure and special rules, and lastly we present terrain rules for the scenery you can use in your Planetstrike games.

When setting up, simply follow the steps below at the beginning of each game, and you’ll be ready to decide the fate of the planet. It may seem like a lot to organise at first, but after a game or two you will have familiarised yourself with the launch procedure and the whole process will be quick and easy. Whilst the defender is busily constructing his lair and deploying his troops, the attacker will have some free time – perfect for concocting an evil plan, refreshing his memory of the rules, or just getting the drinks in!

PLANETSTRIKE LAUNCH PROCEDURE

1. Determine attacker and defender
2. Choose forces
3. Select a Planetstrike mission
4. Prepare the battlefield
5. Determine objectives
6. Attacker prepares invasion
7. Determine stratagems
8. Defender deploys forces
9. Attacker launches firestorm
10. Launch the Planetstrike!


1. DETERMINE ATTACKER AND DEFENDER
If you have not already agreed who will play the role of attacker and who will play the role of defender for your game of Planetstrike, decide by both rolling a D6 – the winner may choose which role to play.

2. CHOOSE FORCES
Choose your force as normal from the relevant Codex. However, in a Planetstrike the Force Organisation Charts allow you to take a greater variety of units. 

It is imperative that the first blow on an enemy planet is full of thunder and fury, sending the foe reeling so that more invaders can plunge into the fight. Those coordinating a planetary invasion ensure that their first wave is chock full of the swiftest and deadliest warriors at their disposal, and the bravest commanders take every chance to lead from the front. 

For this reason the attacker in a game of Planetstrike has bonus Fast Attack and Elite choices – he is allowed to up to six of each – and an extra HQ choice to lead his assault. Furthermore troops choices are not compulsory, meaning you can create a truly terrifying force of elite soldiers to act as the spearhead of your planetary invasion. When you’re invading a world, you’ll need every weapon at your disposal to ensure victory, so don’t hold back!

Attacker’s Forces FOC

Compulsory – 1HQ
Optional – 2 HQ, 6 Troops, 6 Elites
Optional – 6 Fast Attack, 3 Heavy Support

Defending armies usually include the toughest and most resilient units of all. Tasked with holding the most vital locations against all comers, the best defenders are not only capable of riding out the attacker’s initial onslaught, but also able to unleash a series of punishing counterstrikes and ensure that the impudent invaders are utterly crushed for their folly.

Defender’s Forces FOC

Compulsory – 1 HQ, 2 Troops
Optional – 2 HQ, 6 Troops, 3 Elites
Optional – 3 Fast Attack, 6 Heavy Support 
Scryer in the Darkness tells us the following about step 9:


Originally Posted by Scryer in the Darkness 
If I've got it right, the attacker gets a number of orbital bombardments in the form of S9 AP3 large templates, the total being D6 + the number of objectives determined in step 5. 
Terrain Rules:

The Landing Pad can be Shielded, giving a 4+ invulnerable save to anything on it, or unshielded, allowing you to disembark no matter how far the transport moved.

Walls give a 4+ cover save, and if you go to ground behind them, you get +2 to cover. 


Originally Posted by Imperius 

Atacking a fortress:

Each section of the Fortress is treated as a seperate target for the purpose of allocating attacks. A Player shooting at the Fortress must declare which section he is targetting before rolling to Hit.

Sections of the Fortress that are destroyed may not be entered if they contain enemy models.

New Weapon!

Missile Silo Range: (??/??) Strength: 9 Armour Piercing: ?

Just thought you might want to know 

Also the landing pad is configurable in TWO ways only, shielded and unfurled. 
Defender
Gets to place all terrain on the battlefield and picks his table edge. 

He can declare Terrain to be dangerous if he wants (Mined for example) although it’s not clear how much he can do this for. 

There will be buildings with mounted weapons, like armed bunkers etc. These can likely fire in the enemy's Movement phase targeting DSers.

Probably, the defender will have to place all of his army.

Attacker
May place some Craters to get some cover.

Scryer in the Darkness tells us the attacker can deploy non-vehicle units by Deep Strike, however units that already have that ability as standard can assault after DSing. It is possible that this ability is available to all non-vehicle units, not just those who already have DS. Clarification is being sought.

There is a new table for rolling for reserves: 
Turn 1: 3+ 
Turn 2: 2+ 
Turn 3: automatic

May also get some goodies like a prepared Artillery fire on the defending units, special equipment etc. 

Will most likely get first Turn.

What the actual Missions will be is yet to be seen.

Stratagems and Assets


Originally Posted by Scryer in the Darkness 
the stratagem system is apparently similar to Cities of Death, sharing some stratagems but with "a little bit more". Stratagems cost from 1 to 3 points and generally revolve around buildings and other table emplacements, no doubt tying in with a lot of the new kits they are releasing. There are also new deployment stratagems for armies if I got it right. 
Thanks to Badger[Fr] we have some details on race specific assets:
-IG: a mass deep-strike ability; a single reserve dice is rolled for the whole army, but each squad that deep strikes must make a dangerous terrain test when it lands.

-Dark Eldar: a penalty to enemy leadership equal to the number of turns passed since the beginning of the game (an interesting bit of background: it mentions Khaine-worshipping Dark Eldar).

-Imperium: Power of the Machine Spirit. BS 3, unshakable turrets. 

-Adeptus Mechanicus (any imperial army): a teleporter beam that kills any model in a building on a successful armour save, as its flesh melts with the walls.

-Space Marines: when a Drop Pod deep strikes, all enemy units surrounding the landing zone must make a morale test.

-Tau: a massive EMP blast that disables all targeting systems on the battlefield; all vehicles are now BS 1, but all infantry units gain +1 BS,

-(possibly Ork) basically throwing an asteroid at the enemy 

Hobby Section/Colour Pages:


Releases:

PLANETSTRIKE (80 page Book) July 4 £15/US$25.00

AEGIS DEFENCE LINE (1 Model Box) July 4: £12/US$19.75
28-peiece set includes four double blast shield sections and four single blast shield sections that can be set up in a limitless array of configurations. Joined together they provide 28" of defence lines. Also included is a quad-gun emplacement that can be placed onto one of two different mounts supplied.

Yes, we are all aware you could make a slightly passable Hydra out of it. This had been discussed at length

Sprues:

SKYSHIELD LANDING PAD (1 Model Box) July 4: £24/US$39.50

IMPERIAL BASTION (1 Model Box) July 4: £18/US$29.75
85-piece set that includes an Icarus-pattern lascannon and additional components for personalising the bastion

Sprues:

MINES, BOMBS AND BOOBY TRAPS (Resin Markers) July 4: £12/US$20.00
Four sets of resin counters, including: three sign posts, six bases of bombs, four booby traps and nine clusters of mines. Also supplied are twelve 40mm round bases.

BLASTSCAPE (5 Craters) July 4: £12/US$19.75/AU$33

reds8n says the following:


Originally Posted by reds8n 
The blastscape aren't just terrain, they also represent the affects of some of the stratagems. For example there is a longer narrower trench type one that is caused by the giant orbital cutting laser that can fire down and hit models in a strip X inches long. Another one represents asteroids ( meteorites i would have thought but, hey..) and so on. 

SHRINE OF THE AQUILA (1 Cathedral Plastic Kit) July 18: £20/US$33.00/AU$55

BATTLESCAPE (1 Plastic Terrain Feature): £15/US$25.00
Incorporates craters, dead trees and a wrecked Rhino.


IMPERIAL STRONGPOINT (2 Bastions, 3 Defence Lines) July 18: £55/ US$90/AU$150

Direct only Releases:

CHAOS BASTION: £27.40/US$45.75
Imperial Bastion and two plastic Chaos Tank Accessory frames

IMPERIAL OUTPOST (5 Model Set + Gameboard) July 18: £201.80/US$380
1 Citadel Gameboard, 2 Bastions and 3 Aegis Defence Lines

IMPERIAL DEFENCE NETWORK (13 Model Set + Gameboard) July 18: £309.65/US$559
1 Citadel Gameboard, 5 Bastions, 7 Aegis Defence Lines and 1 Skyshield Landing Pad


SPEAR OF SICARIUS (Direct Only): approx £600/AU$1200 
The box is rumoured to contain:

Sicarius
1 Command Squad
2 Dreadnoughts (most likely Ironclad)
4 squads of 5 termies
5 Vanguard
60 tactical marines
40 assault marines
9 drop pods


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

So the whole deepstrikers arriving earlier and being able to assault from deep strike means that my daemons are going to be auto win right? Dear Jesus thats going to be brutal.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiccus said:


> So the whole deepstrikers arriving earlier and being able to assault from deep strike means that my daemons are going to be auto win right? Dear Jesus thats going to be brutal.


Your Daemons? Naw. My Daemons..? :grin:

It sure will be nice to have our second wave arrive almost entirely on Turn 2, though...


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Daemons won't be able to assault the turn they deep strike, as none actually have the rule "Deep strike" - it comes as a result of Daemonic Assault. We don't know how it's worded, but I find it doubtful that this will be passable by RAW and probably not even by RAI.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yriel +2 'Nilla Autarchs + 60 Warp Spiders = Turn One win. Suck on _that_ Daemons!!!


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice review sir. (or madam, if that's the case) +rep


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah even though it would be nice to lay down some ultimate ass kickery with my daemons it would be very op if they could assault from deep strike. Having most of the army show up earlier is enough of a boost. I cant wait to read it and see what kind of neat scenarios lie therein.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice! Dante + Lemartes + all VAS is going to be nasty! (who needs troops when your elites only cost 10 points more for +1A +1Ld and have access to the best gear!)


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

shrike and 45 thunder hammer stormshield termies all fleeting and assaulting when they land take that warp spiders.

on other note providing people arn't going for the most powerfull set up but a fun setup i think this could make for a fun game considering it'll be amongst friends surely they'll play fair though it will be fun trying to defeat cheese list.

i'm thinking land speeder storms to help that scatter with extra 2d6


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

marines would seem to completely rule in planetstrike, with termies being able to assault the turn they arrive.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

well any thing with fleet can.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

This is like heaven for my CSM. 20 terminators, 2 terminator lords, 20 bikes and 2 5 man squads of chosen. or the possibility of being a defender and the ability to field 9 land raiders(not that i have 9)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> well any thing with fleet can.


No, just stuff that can otherwise Deep Strike...Spiders would be awesome defensively too - they can still DS, landing behind your vehicles and unleashing S6 death, or taking out stupid Guardsmen HWSs...

Anyway, Shrike and co may be impressive, but we've got 132 S6, 2 S8 Melta, and 1 S9, shots a turn...you've got none!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

no i mean in normal games but it could be me reading th rule rong


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, well, in that case, yes, you are reading the rule wrong. 
Fleet only allows you to assault after running, it never overrides the other restrictions (Heavy/Rapid Fire weaponry, disembarking, Deep Striking, etc.)


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

very interesting.

for a long time i've been struggling to get my head around what exactly Planetstrike adds to the game. for most of the 'rumour period' its seemed like little more than a single scenario with some 'wacky' rules thrown in for giggles. now that we're a lot closer, it seems like it genuinely will add something i.e. the chance to play and more involved form of assualt (though whether its a popular something remains to be seen).

i think the long term success of this game will depend on how balanced it is. if its infinitely more fun to be the assaulter (and so far it looks like it might be) i think that things might fall flat quite quickly.

also, it will be interesting to see where GW go from here. will they ever return to small more focused games, like ship-to-ship assaults or kill-team? or possibly produce more books on environments (like City Fight, Codex: Catachans and the never developed rules for zero-g, airless combat)? maybe they might even produce a 40k version of seige?


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

this seems like 40k siege to me admiraldick ,and I do miss kill team...
anyway ,I just read the daemon dex ,and it says "the unit in the group that has been chosen to make the daemonic assault arrives on your first turn using the deep strike rules." make off that what you will ,but I(key word here I) say they CAN assault after DS just my opinion:biggrin:


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Lord Lucius said:


> this seems like 40k siege to me admiraldick ,and I do miss kill team...
> anyway ,I just read the daemon dex ,and it says "the unit in the group that has been chosen to make the daemonic assault arrives on your first turn using the deep strike rules." make off that what you will ,but I(key word here I) say they CAN assault after DS just my opinion:biggrin:


if they cant assault then i see them being shredded as soon as they hit the field


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I really like the way that this is shaping up to allow for the introduction to a nice narrative campaign. Start with a Planet Strike game, go with a few regular/cities of death games to represent the mid stages of the campaign, then finish it with a big Apoc game with force and strategics modified based on how the previous games went. That would be fantastic.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

im wondering how viable it would be to have a game that based on the narrative would need either PS and CoD or PS and Apoc to do justice? Or all three? For instance mass landing of an entire marine chapter on a hive world that the heritic planetary governor has heavily entrinched and fortified, perhaps with the aid of a IW Warsmith and his marines.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

PowerEncarnate said:


> if they cant assault then i see them being shredded as soon as they hit the field


Well I don't think so, seeing as all attackers MUST deep strike, there are just benefits for those with the rule already. 
And as we haven't seen the exact wording of the rule (i.e., if it says "all units which could otherwise deepstrike normally...) it is impossible to predict exactly how it will interact with daemonic assault via RAW but it is my feeling that it will be worded such that only units who actually HAVE the special rule will benefit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's kinda sad when people are having RAW discussions about an expansion that isn't focused on competitive play. :-/


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Daemonic Assault will allow them to assault on the turn they come in

The Daemon rule I believe specifies everything... the Fearless, the Invun save, the Daemonic Assault...

Still, looking good! Hunt down the CSM asset, and i'll +Rep you immensely


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hadn't anyone think of the hell that an inquisitor with two sages will unleash on first turn? any imperial army can get a inquisitor and an inquisitor lord, for not too much.
Yup, this looks like the "KILLY" edition to me.


----------



## gawbo005 (Jul 19, 2008)

if anything there might be an upgrade for deamons that they will be able to use that allows certain units to get the deep strike perk. Those stratagems for deamons might be very useful


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

according to matt, a staff member at my local store (and the embediment of awsome, in a sligthly weird way) PS plays like how 40k _should_ be played.

exicted.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> this seems like 40k siege to me admiraldick ,and I do miss kill team...


it certainly has elements of Siege in it (though having seen some of the Stratagems it now seems more like a rehash of CoD and Apoc), but its not quite the same thing. there is still room for a 40k expansion based around laying siege to a heavily fortified, high walled position.



PowerEncarnate said:


> im wondering how viable it would be to have a game that based on the narrative would need either PS and CoD or PS and Apoc to do justice?


by the looks of it, it would not be very simple to combine any of them (other than Apoc and CoD). PS looks like the FOC is going to be quite a vital part of it (forcing the players to choose suitable armies with non-standard composition), where as Apoc totally reliquishes that part of the game to the player. also, the objectives of Apoc and PS seem to be mutually exclusive. if you ignore those two elements the question becomes moot.

as for CoD and PS, it seems that there isn't much scope for cross over, as the Stratagems are already practically identical, and there are seperate building rules in both. its possible that you could use CoD building rules instead of PS ones, but that wouldn't necessarily be a combination of the two expansions.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> No, just stuff that can otherwise Deep Strike...Spiders would be awesome defensively too - they can still DS, landing behind your vehicles and unleashing S6 death, or taking out stupid Guardsmen HWSs...
> 
> Anyway, Shrike and co may be impressive, but we've got 132 S6, 2 S8 Melta, and 1 S9, shots a turn...you've got none!


thats ok 2+/3+ inv watched 5 thunder hammers go through 1500pts of gaurd without a scratch its rare but sucks what it happens


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I need planetstrike! I must buy!!! 
...must...have...it...cause...it's........soooooooooo...coooool!


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It's kinda sad when people are having RAW discussions about an expansion that isn't focused on competitive play. :-/


I agree katie.
When they haven't read the rules either lol, the good news all infantry units have deepstrike ability not just models in codex ALL being focussed word here.

tanks bikes cavalry walkers come on from attacter board edge. vehicles with deepstrike ability, landspeeders, dreads in pods etc have the deepstrike ability,

only thing is the scatter factor deep striking close to enemy for the assault is risky meaning you might die get placed in a corner etc. so remember that.


:victory: peace out peeps.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i just went in store today and took a look through their copy. not sure how i feel about the game anymore.

it still seems just to bridge the gap between CoD and Apoc and not really introduce much to the game at all. there are abut 6 scenarios in the book, which is good, but it just doesn't seem to modify the game enough to justify its own existence. will have to play a number of games at a variety of sizes to see whether this really is a different way to play the game.



Sangus Bane said:


> I need planetstrike! I must buy!!!
> ...must...have...it...cause...it's........soooooooooo...coooool!


it might be different outside of the UK, but here if you pre-order your copy it will be with you shortly. and if you pre-order it in store there's no postage.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all
I just managed to get a look at planetstrike at my friendly local independent store and I have to say that there is some interesting bits to it like the meteor strike which is a S10 AP1 large blast that scatters 3D6 instead of 2 but some of the stratagems are not the clearest rules to understand and its not just me being special, but I will say that there is some nice background about the crimson fists last stand and how you can do that in planetstrike.
One thing is for sure, is that it will be an interesting way to play 40k

'Jimbob'


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I heard rumors that Chaos have ther Dread Claws in PS. I didnt see any special rules in the earlier post. So have I heard wrong (most likely, what does Chaos ever really get thats cool in 5th Edition)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I heard rumors that Chaos have ther Dread Claws in PS. I didnt see any special rules in the earlier post. So have I heard wrong (most likely, what does Chaos ever really get thats cool in 5th Edition)


Obliterators.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

sweet shit


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Obliterators.


They were far better last edition.


But yeah planetstrike looks like loads of fun.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You're telling me! 48 Strategems, most of which are at least okay, some of them being actually very nice indeed. Of course, you hate Orks, so the 'Unstoppable Waaagh!' won't please you...'Blasphemous Broadcast' (the CSM Strat) isn't that great in of itself, but makes for some very nice comboes...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

ageis defence lines with defending orks! "rite lads, wes goin' ta stand behin' dis wall, and whens dey get close... Waaaggghhhh!"
serriously, you get a 4+ cover save from them, 2+ if you go to ground, 1+ if you have that special rule that is +1 to your cover save. add in some dreads, a SAG and lootas, and orks will be unmoveable.
add in the quad autocannons that can go into "overwatch" and *shoot at the end of your opponents move phase* and the lascannon that can shoot down Deep Strikers (i think anyway) who needs to be the attacker?

mind you, you do get to drop space ships on the enemy if you are the attacker. and the laserburn is very nice. and stormboys DS into the heart of the enemys force without old zaggy...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Plus Nob Bikes with the good old Sustained Assualt strategem...:wink:

Plus, I can't wait to unleash a Stasis Bomb...or a Planetquake Bomb, or, better yest...a Meteor Strike...:biggrin:

The Necron-only strat though - 'Euclidean Mindphase' - seems like an afterthought...it's dreadful...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

let me guess, sustained assult is like without number?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's one shot, but yes. Think Chenkov...


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

update on the spear of sicarius, ignore me if this has already been clarified or mentioned somewhere else

1x captain sicarius
1x command squad (5 man)
6x tactical squads (10 man)
4x terminator squads (5 man)
2x dreadnoughts
4x assault squads (10 man)
1x vanguard squad (5 man)
9x drop pods

£610 or 890 euros

cheers

edd


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Interestingly, the PS book also lists Kantor's Last Hope, about which I have heard no rumours, perhaps because its content would be well over two thousand pounds...
Pedro
3 Command Squads
4 Captains
5 Chaplains
3 Libbys
9 Land Speeders
3 1/2 Termie squads (one is 3 men strong...)
7 Rhinos
40 'Veteran' Marines, presumably Sternguard
162 Tacticals
37 Assualt Marines
58 Scouts
34 Devvys
20 Scouts
4 Dreadnoughts
3 Vindicators
2 Redeemers
3 Annihilators


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Pedro
> 3 Command Squads
> 4 Captains
> 5 Chaplains
> ...



And a partridge in a pair tree.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, one more point: With IG, it's possible to get a -5 to the opponent's Reserve rolls. As the attacker. With an ability to make them re-roll any 6's they get in one turn. Oh, and to DS a squadron of Demolishers in the enemy's face. With a re-roll on Scatter. :wink:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get my copy, it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that'll be part of the main problem with it - it HAS to be just for fun. Anyone who plays it competitively is going to lose a lot of friends, very quickly. I mean, that whole -5 to Reserves thing is insane, combined with forcing the opponent to re-roll 6's?!?! On the release date (maybe the day before ) I'll post a thread detailing what NOT to do in Planetstrike, if you want to play more than once!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> You're telling me! 48 Strategems, most of which are at least okay, some of them being actually very nice indeed. Of course, you hate Orks, so the 'Unstoppable Waaagh!' won't please you...'Blasphemous Broadcast' (the CSM Strat) isn't that great in of itself, but makes for some very nice comboes...


So they skipped CSM strats again? Fantastic.

Any other race specific strats that seemed to do anything? And can you pm me what the CSM one does?


----------

